# Driving Bitless!



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Finally, the weather has been nice enough to work with the ponies and I am now starting to restart Crimson for the summer!  So some of you may have seen the post I made a little while ago about him playing with the bit a lot, and stuff. Well I decided to try driving him in just a halter since he doesnt like the bit. Well, today was my second day driving him bitless and he does soooo much better! Much more focused on me and my commands then focused on chewing on the bit!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I love it.. He looks happy.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

I am definately trying this with my new mini now, as we had a little freak out the other day trying to bridle her (and she is broke to ride and green broke to drive). I took a good look in her mouth and found scars on her gums from mistreatment in the past right where the bit would sit.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

never drove one bitless,but i had a mare that was always chewing at her bit until i used a differant size and type.how would you pull your pony up ,if he decided to take off


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Do you compete with your pony in competition? If you do, you might want to check the rulebooks for being able to drive bitless in a show._


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Do you compete with your pony in competition? If you do, you might want to check the rulebooks for being able to drive bitless in a show._



(I was wondering that same thing? Looks like you do show him from the pic in your Avatar.)

Personally I think that is great! 
If he is happy, responsive, and always under your control, that is all that really matters when driving just for the pure fun of it. 
Glad it is working out for the two of you!


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

jimmy said:


> never drove one bitless,but i had a mare that was always chewing at her bit until i used a differant size and type.how would you pull your pony up ,if he decided to take off


A bit does not stop the horse, training does. I love this analogy: If you bridle a feral mustang with a strong curb bit, no amount of pulling will keep him from running. Only training will. Yeesh.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

aspin231 said:


> A bit does not stop the horse, training does. I love this analogy: If you bridle a feral mustang with a strong curb bit, no amount of pulling will keep him from running. Only training will. Yeesh.


 well aspin all respect to your opinion,but all the training in the world would not stop a horse taking off ,if it was frightened enough. u tube is full of examples of that, it may minimise the chance of it happening but it won,t stop it yeesh


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

^A bitless bridle has nothing to do with that, which is what you're suggesting. Using a bit, you're training a horse to respond to pressure. Using a bitless option, you're training a horse to respond to pressure. If a horse is going to take off, they'll do it with or without a bit. You seem to be suggesting that without a bit you have no control, and that's just ignorant. There's plenty of reasons to ride or drive bitless, and you'll have no less control than bitted, unless of course you were using a strong bit to mask training issues.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

aspin231 said:


> ^A bitless bridle has nothing to do with that, which is what you're suggesting. Using a bit, you're training a horse to respond to pressure. Using a bitless option, you're training a horse to respond to pressure. If a horse is going to take off, they'll do it with or without a bit. You seem to be suggesting that without a bit you have no control, and that's just ignorant. There's plenty of reasons to ride or drive bitless, and you'll have no less control than bitted, unless of course you were using a strong bit to mask training issues.


 well asprin as i already said ,i never drove bitless,and yes ,personally i would feel like i had less control without a bit[never tried bitless]and as far as masking the training issues goes i don,t really think a strong bit or any other sort of bit would cover that,not for long anyway and not being smart to you now but whats the reasons for such as curb chains and such like.i know this may be blowing my own trumpet but i am a good trainer of a driving horse,and i do believe over the years when, the odd time a horse has decided they are parting company from me and i,ve maybe forced them to a wall/hedge etc,i dontthink i could have done it without a bit in their mouths


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

It's ASPIN, thanks.
Anyways, I believe you're being narrow minded about this, but I'm willing to agree to disagree.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

aspin231 said:


> It's ASPIN, thanks.
> Anyways, I believe you're being narrow minded about this, but I'm willing to agree to disagree.


 sorry aspin, but thats fair enough,we will agree to disagree, all the best


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

That is so awesome! He looks really great.
I'm jealous, I really want to learn to drive...someday!


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I've considered getting minis to do pleasure driving. Maybe someday. Minis are great little animals with huge hearts and full personalities. I've halter trained one before. It was fun.


----------



## LostTitanic (Jun 16, 2011)

alot of people believe for driving my shire stallion bitless. He may not be tiny but he is very responsive to my voice. They say that old dogs can't learn new tricks, he was 18 when i began to drive him bitless. I still use a simple mullen bit with him. Your pony is so cute!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

LostTitanic said:


> alot of people believe for driving my shire stallion bitless. He may not be tiny but he is very responsive to my voice. They say that old dogs can't learn new tricks, he was 18 when i began to drive him bitless. I still use a simple mullen bit with him. Your pony is so cute!



Is that your shire in your Avatar?
Gorgeous! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## LostTitanic (Jun 16, 2011)

yes that is my shire stallion, one of my many shires. Any horse can learn how to drive without a bit it just depends on how responsive they are to you


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

I ride both of my horses bitless and they're VERY happy about it and if anything, more responsive in my experience. Kudos to driving bitless  That pony looks so content!


----------

